# Pedal Force QS2 Frame



## dsilver668 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wanted to hear from folks out there riding the QS2 frame what they think. I have seen folks doing group buys and they seem like a good company. At least I don't see anything negative about pedal force as a company. Also I wasn't sure which goemetry matched them the closest. I kind of wanted to try the branded frame just to check fit. I really like the all black naked carbon look.. SSSSOOOOOO CCOOOOOOLLLLL!!!!  
I am planning my build with SRAM Rival parts. If I can come up with some extra cash I might go for FORCE but right now I am happy with the Rival Grouppo. Any input is helpful here. I am not a flamer on names, and I am sure their factory supplier is great so for me it is about hearing others experiences and if somone knows what the branded frame is I will try it to see how comfortable it is.


----------



## Ciocc1 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Ciocc Devilry*

I have a Ciocc Devilry. I love it. I've ridden it about 1,000 miles and its amazing. Unfortunately I've since had a proper bike fit and I need a smaller size. I have a large which has a 55.5 top tube. I am looking to sell the frame and get a medium. You can get the geometry at www.ciocc.it

Here are some pics.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have had very good experience with PF. I purchased an RS2 frame and then later a fork. These two products are excellent, and although I haven't ridden the frame you're interested in I can recommend the company.


----------



## Ciocc1 (Jan 21, 2009)

What is PF? Is there a link?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

http://pedalforce.com/online/

Direct sales from Taiwan. Their fabricator makes frames for other brands. Great, well made, quality, light frames to whole bikes; sram, shimano, campy builds. Cool paint or black-out carbon [my favorite]. Company has specials from time to time and internet group buys that really save money - I think one is on now. That's how I bought my frame. They are easy and good to deal with. Read the testimonials and look around the site.

Here is a link to a review, you may have to scroll down - 7/8/2008 - right after the sram rival review.

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/category/product-review/page/3/


----------



## Ciocc1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

